

Ask HN. Are we doing it all wrong? - satishf

We had an alpha version of our personal finance app last week and released it on HN/Reddit for review. Based on the feedback, we have redesigned it and are now looking for feedback from some real users who are motivated to use the functionality of our app.<p>To that end, we have been following few related blogs and adding genuine comments to posts and in the process mentioning our app with url to get some traffic. We put a link to the app in our signature while posting our comments as well. We get some traffic from those efforts.<p>Are there better ways to reach a targeted audience? The ideal scenario would be for them to give us feedback also about the app besides using it. How do we find such "real" users?<p>Any advice on how to go about this?
======
AngeloAnolin
1\. Communicate your ideas with people who are people's people. Those people
you know who got great networks who can pass off word about your application.
2\. Cold calling prospective clients and offering your software free trial for
a couple of months. 3\. Get as much feedback on the usability of your
application, and implement concepts which you know would make your project
better. 4\. Write a blog and tell the concept of your application.

Since you identified already that your app would be targeting people on a more
personal basis, I think you have to be a bit more proactive in promoting what
your project can do for the bottom line of your customers/consumers.

HTH.

------
msencenb
I wouldn't give up on your current strategy it will probably just take a
little time.

Another alternative would be to try some ads on google, facebook, stumbleUpon,
etc. If you do this it is probably worth it to keep your budget really low ($5
a day) until you get a feel for the keywords that get you real users for the
least amount of money. I believe IMVU did a great job of this in their early
days.

Also you probably already know this but be sure to e-mail your existing users.
I got an e-mail from a Cloudkick co-founder about 2 days after signing up for
the service that added a personal touch and showed that they actually cared
about my feedback.

------
newyorker
A good place to promote your app would be here! Ask us for advice on improving
your app and who know we might use it ourselves or know someone who needs it.
Paste your link here:

~~~
satishf
Website link: <http://caniafforditnow.com/>

------
petervandijck
Find them through your contacts ("Do you know anyone who x and y?"), then
email/call them directly. Don't wait for them to find you.

~~~
satishf
Thanks for you suggestion. We have posted in facebook and buzz. Also called
few friend personally. It is financial app and we ask for some data to make
the decision. Since they are not users they don't feel that motivated to
provide all the information. So we started targeting the financial blog to get
real users.

~~~
petervandijck
If you can't find even 2 or 3 real users through your network of friends and
acquaintances, you might be in trouble.

I'm trying to say: you should contact your first users personally. Find them.
Ask them if they mind using it. IM them. Call them. Don't just rely on some
blog comments.

